# I accepted and canceled a hundred rides today



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Because Lyft can go **** themselves.

You reading this, Lyft executives? Die in a ****ing fire. You are the definition of evil capitalism.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Because Lyft can go @@@@ themselves.
> 
> You reading this, Lyft executives? Die in a @@@@ing fire. You are the definition of evil capitalism.


Capitalism and Corporatism suck the value and voting power from the working class. Fight the power.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Why even bother getting so worked up?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> Why even bother getting so worked up?


IKR? just buy Bitcoin.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Because Lyft can go @@@@ themselves.
> 
> You reading this, Lyft executives? Die in a @@@@ing fire. You are the definition of evil capitalism.


The Lyft executives have read this and respond:

"If you are unable to complete rides, please log off.... oh, and check out Priority Mode, which was created to allow you to make more money!".


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Lyft is doo doo.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I wish I had 100 rides a day to choose from.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Because Lyft can go @@@@ themselves.
> 
> You reading this, Lyft executives? Die in a @@@@ing fire. You are the definition of evil capitalism.


I think I picked up few of those... thanks!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Gryft is no different than Goober.

What set off your precipitous behavior?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Because Lyft can go @@@@ themselves.
> 
> You reading this, Lyft executives? Die in a @@@@ing fire. You are the definition of evil capitalism.


Your 19th cancellation is very pissed off.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

but but but but you will go back online with them, right?

Insane: doing the same thing and expecting a different outcome. 

Delete the app: that will teach that evil wannabe AI dispatching software a lesson. Right¿


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Between 5AM and 9AM I net about $50 Monday thru Friday. Not great but consistent. I am going to need a new set of tires soon but I still think that I'll be ahead.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Gryft is no different than Goober.
> 
> What set off your precipitous behavior?


These ****ers are pulling out all of the stops to get all of the surge on the fare. All of our hotels are sold out. We are busy as **** and these ****ers are either offering no surge, minimal surge or moving the PPZ a mile away from the busiest location so that you have to keep adding an extra 2 miles to your driving even though you are right in the actual hot zone.

Then their system is so goddamn laggy from trimming their bandwidth that I have to keep reloading the goddamn app and have a number of mistaps from them switching the screen up on me as it freezes. Thus they force a ride on me that I never intended to accept and act all hot and bothered when I cancel that ride and send me suspension threats.

My response? I will cancel rides on you all ****ing night, mother****ers. I will watch the ****ing little piss orange cloud last until 4am and you can all go **** yourselves.

**** these mother****ers to hell. They try to pretend we are IC but design everything around us being full time ants that do what they want.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

man, do you feel any better after venting?

Just know you can't return here and say you were deactivated for no reason. O'kay?


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> These @@@@ers are pulling out all of the stops to get all of the surge on the fare. All of our hotels are sold out. We are busy as @@@@ and these @@@@ers are either offering no surge, minimal surge or moving the PPZ a mile away from the busiest location so that you have to keep adding an extra 2 miles to your driving even though you are right in the actual hot zone.
> 
> Then their system is so goddamn laggy from trimming their bandwidth that I have to keep reloading the goddamn app and have a number of mistaps from them switching the screen up on me as it freezes. Thus they force a ride on me that I never intended to accept and act all hot and bothered when I cancel that ride and send me suspension threats.
> 
> ...


.
THANK YOU SO MUCH for canceling on ME,,,, I'll be happy to wait as long as necessary for a Driver that won'y possibly shoot, strangle, stab or drive off a cliff, with me in the back seat......

Signed,,,,, ALL the canceled PAX's....................


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> These @@@@ers are pulling out all of the stops to get all of the surge on the fare. All of our hotels are sold out. We are busy as @@@@ and these @@@@ers are either offering no surge, minimal surge or moving the PPZ a mile away from the busiest location so that you have to keep adding an extra 2 miles to your driving even though you are right in the actual hot zone.
> 
> Then their system is so goddamn laggy from trimming their bandwidth that I have to keep reloading the goddamn app and have a number of mistaps from them switching the screen up on me as it freezes. Thus they force a ride on me that I never intended to accept and act all hot and bothered when I cancel that ride and send me suspension threats.
> 
> ...


Mods ?????????? 
Really ? If i say one cuss word i receive 20 emails . 
It is sunday though .


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Expect deactivation soon.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> These @@@@ers are pulling out all of the stops to get all of the surge on the fare. All of our hotels are sold out. We are busy as @@@@ and these @@@@ers are either offering no surge, minimal surge or moving the PPZ a mile away from the busiest location so that you have to keep adding an extra 2 miles to your driving even though you are right in the actual hot zone.
> 
> Then their system is so goddamn laggy from trimming their bandwidth that I have to keep reloading the goddamn app and have a number of mistaps from them switching the screen up on me as it freezes. Thus they force a ride on me that I never intended to accept and act all hot and bothered when I cancel that ride and send me suspension threats.
> 
> ...


Dude.
LoL
Don't hold back.
Tell us how you _really_ feel.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Expect deactivation soon.


Been working on that for over a year. I have lawyers, so I think they're afraid of me.

Somebody needs to stand up to these mother****ers.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I have lawyers, so I think they're afraid of me.


.....and the earth is flat too I hear.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Arthur Dent said:


> .
> THANK YOU SO MUCH for canceling on ME,,,, I'll be happy to wait as long as necessary for a Driver that won'y possibly shoot, strangle, stab or drive off a cliff, with me in the back seat......
> 
> Signed,,,,, ALL the canceled PAX's....................


Seriously .. I can see the headlines:

AP : Phoenix. 
UBER DRIVER GOES BESERK AND DRIVES OFF CLIFF
~~ Posts terrorist threats in forum for rideshare drivers. ~~


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Seriously .. I can see the headlines:
> 
> AP : Phoenix.
> UBER DRIVER GOES BESERK AND DRIVES OFF CLIFF
> ~~ Posts terrorist threats in forum for rideshare drivers. ~~


My passengers love me. I have a perfect rating and most of them say I'm the best driver they've ever had. It's the company that I'm pissed off at. They are stealing our money. These are our vehicles in our gas and we are independent contractors. Future litigation will show that I am on the right side of history for standing up to these garbage companies. There needs to be a cap on the percentage that these companies are allowed to take if we are to be independent contractors. The way they have the financial set up we are the small business and they are simply the brokers. But they have it set up in a way where they are actually the business and we are their employees. The more they take from me, The more they will pay in a settlement check.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> They are stealing our money


because you exercise free will and go online everyday?

I have you considered RS/food is not really for your personality?

btw, there is a cap on what they can take: 25% and 28%. Oh, silly me. Only in Calif. Moving is an option, I hear. Or get an AB5 going in your state and then go from there?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Because Lyft can go @@@@ themselves.
> 
> You reading this, Lyft executives? Die in a @@@@ing fire. You are the definition of evil capitalism.


Ahem!....you are harming the community.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> My passengers love me. I have a perfect rating and most of them say I'm the best driver they've ever had


.
Yep, I don't doubt it.... A lot of absolute Crazy nutters are over-achievers that look and "act" totally normal.

" I can't believe he brutally killed ALL those people, he was SUCH a nice Guy"


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Arthur Dent said:


> .
> Yep, I don't doubt it.... A lot of absolute Crazy nutters are over-achievers that look and "act" totally normal.
> 
> " I can't believe he brutally killed ALL those people, he was SUCH a nice Guy"


Gary Ridgeway was a great fellow! He taught me how to paint cars for free.

The Irony of that is never lost upon me


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Expect deactivation soon.


No no. It's "cancelled" now. Expect to be cancelled.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> My passengers love me. I have a perfect rating and most of them say I'm the best driver they've ever had. It's the company that I'm pissed off at. They are stealing our money. These are our vehicles in our gas and we are independent contractors. Future litigation will show that I am on the right side of history for standing up to these garbage companies. There needs to be a cap on the percentage that these companies are allowed to take if we are to be independent contractors. The way they have the financial set up we are the small business and they are simply the brokers. But they have it set up in a way where they are actually the business and we are their employees. The more they take from me, The more they will pay in a settlement check.


You'd accomplish a lot more if you contact the media and tell them pax are being charged high surge rates while drivers are being paid shitty base rates.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

They screw us to high hell and still lose, is it billions? or Millions? Can't keep track. 
Couldn't they run this company on a couple hundred people? IT guys and call center. 
The money should be pouring in.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I get the anger and frustration. Totally. Unfortunately, the rideshare providers have the leverage. I am wholly convinced that because there are 18-20 people (just an anecdotal guess) lined up every hour of every day at the hub trying to get in on the action, nothing will improve for drivers. Threatening lawsuits and getting all hot and bothered does not phase them one whit. If you don't like the way you are treated, don't work for them. Find another less-stressful and more profitable way to make money. Passengers are their bread and butter, but you will not get passengers if you don't have drivers. (hint, hint)


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Gryft is no different than Goober.
> 
> What set off your precipitous behavior?


Not in California


----------



## Bostonium (Dec 18, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Because Lyft can go @@@@ themselves.
> 
> You reading this, Lyft executives? Die in a @@@@ing fire. You are the definition of evil capitalism.


*If you're planning on Uber as a fallback position... the forecast is not a rosy one.*


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bostonium said:


> *If you're planning on Uber as a fallback position... the forecast is not a rosy one.*


Just LOOK at that sentence.
And, it's in bold too ...

Fall back .... to a fore cast?

Uber really IS a great fallback position. It is cash flow ... well, pennies flow. 
IF you need an extra $100 this week, its easy to go and get.

But, if you are relying on your FALLBACK position to propel you to a rosy FORECAST ... you're doing it wrong. It's one of those jobs that you use until it has no more juice in it for you; then crumple it up and toss it out the window like the empty juice box it really is.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> These @@@@ers are pulling out all of the stops to get all of the surge on the fare. All of our hotels are sold out. We are busy as @@@@ and these @@@@ers are either offering no surge, minimal surge or moving the PPZ a mile away from the busiest location so that you have to keep adding an extra 2 miles to your driving even though you are right in the actual hot zone.
> 
> Then their system is so goddamn laggy from trimming their bandwidth that I have to keep reloading the goddamn app and have a number of mistaps from them switching the screen up on me as it freezes. Thus they force a ride on me that I never intended to accept and act all hot and bothered when I cancel that ride and send me suspension threats.
> 
> ...


It would be nice if you could at least open up and speak your mind...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> Why even bother getting so worked up?


Dude obviously hasn't discovered the herb.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> These @@@@ers are pulling out all of the stops to get all of the surge on the fare. All of our hotels are sold out. We are busy as @@@@ and these @@@@ers are either offering no surge, minimal surge or moving the PPZ a mile away from the busiest location so that you have to keep adding an extra 2 miles to your driving even though you are right in the actual hot zone.
> 
> Then their system is so goddamn laggy from trimming their bandwidth that I have to keep reloading the goddamn app and have a number of mistaps from them switching the screen up on me as it freezes. Thus they force a ride on me that I never intended to accept and act all hot and bothered when I cancel that ride and send me suspension threats.
> 
> ...


Rage against the machine, dude.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

#1husler said:


> Rage against the machine, dude.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

You are not a good team player
😆😆😆😆😆


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Pedro Paramo66 said:


> You are not a good team player
> &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


If you are not blood or family you are not on my team

period


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> If you are not blood or family you are not on my team
> 
> period


Awwww......I feel so betrayed &#128542;. 
Thank God! &#128513;


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Been working on that for over a year. I have lawyers, so I think they're afraid of me.
> 
> Somebody needs to stand up to these [email protected]@@@ers.


New Member ❌
Rides Given ❌
Rides Cancelled ✔
Star Rating ❌
Busy as **** ✔
But Has Time to Vent ✔
Standing up to mother****ers ✔
Has Been Around Long Enough to Know Lyft Laughs at Lawyer Threats ✔
Issues Empty Lawyer Threat Anyway ✔


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

You should write a book on constructive ways to use ones time


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes, in fact I did cancel often because your community is full of disrespectful riders that don't value others' time or/and property. Now you have one less dedicated driver.


----------



## Daffy723 (Mar 25, 2020)

The rest of us would beg for that many ride requests. 

You aren't a slave. If you don't like your job, then quit. It's really that easy.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Beninmankato said:


> Yes, in fact I did cancel often because your community is full of disrespectful riders that don't value others' time or/and property. Now you have one less dedicated driver.


Ooooo
I bet they sorry now ...


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Beninmankato said:


> Yes, in fact I did cancel often because your community is full of disrespectful riders that don't value others' time or/and property. Now you have one less dedicated driver.


Oh no no no no, this simply will not do for the illustrious Lyft ridership....these cancellation are not good for "the community"....


----------

